# Suprise babies on the way!!



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought Miss. Oreo in first week of September, from a neighbor along with her sister Cookie from neighbor. They are 4 years old, 100% Nubian.

Oreo was put in with a buck for a month, due to kid in March. I go down to the barn yesterday afternoon and BAM she has a tight bag. So I call the girl I got her off of, and turns out her Boer buck got out for 4+ hours before they got him in. They also have 3 does starting to show signs, from that breeding when he escaped. 

I am not ready for babies yet. I figured I had at least a week to prepare and get all my supplies together. 

I go down this afternoon (3pm) to feed, and she is laying down, doesn't jump up when I come in the pen... she finally decides to stand and she has a bunch of white discharge (the plug ?) I feel her ligaments and they are gone. I move her into a kidding stall, and put her sister in a stall beside her. Give her hay, and some alfalfa pellets. She is being very vocal. I have checked on her 3 times since, and now she seems to have clear discharge. I can't get milk out of her bag yet... So how long do you think it will be ?? onder: Thanks!  

I have tried to upload pics for 2 hours and can't ):


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is she pushing at all? vulva loose and swollen? bag full and tight?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

White discharge before kidding is not uncommon, however you want to see amber goo.
Is her udder shiny?
Leave her teats be; they have a protective wax plug in them that prevents bacteria from entering.
Happy kidding!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

She seems looser and slightly swollen... Her bag is tight, not really shiny as it's covered in hair  She would freak if I tried to shave her lol. I am about to go check her one last time before bed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like babies are on the way!! Happy kidding


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you have any kids yet? Sounds like she was very close yesterday


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Just came from the barn. She is mostly the same, seems a little looser in the pouch and a little tighter in her udder. Seems like they have really dropped to. 

I am going crazy waiting I imagine how crazy Cross roads was going waiting!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cant wait to hear about the kids. If her ligs were gone last night you should have kids by tonight.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to pics


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Still no babies! Everything is the same though


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Just came from the barn and she has amber goo, I moved her from the pasture (where she was happily munching on hay) into her kidding pen. She went straight to eating hay again. Doesn't seem to be contracting or anything. How long should it be before I should expect some babies ?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

If she is streaming amber goo I would say with in the hour happy kidding


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree! Happy kidding! :stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update?


----------

